# Weight Vest/ Conditioning Vest



## MKos (10 Apr 2012)

Hey Guys,


Looking for a weight vest or conditioning vest that similar to a Plate vest or military style vest, that I can use in my weight training class at school?

Does anybody know any good links or products that they have used/heard of/ known someone that has used them?

Links would be greatly appreciated!

THANKS MILNET!


----------



## MikeL (10 Apr 2012)

Weight training as in bench press, curls, etc ?  If so,  why would you wear a weight vest for that?  Also, what are you hoping to get out of wearing a weight vest?  How much weight do you want the vest to be?


Anyways,  here's a link for some vests
http://www.treadmillfactory.ca/c-87-weighted-vest.html
http://www.roguecanada.ca/box-weighted-vests-universal-camo.php
http://www.roguecanada.ca/100lb-straitjacket-vest.php


----------



## forgiven (10 Apr 2012)

I got mine from  http://www.weightvest.com/ and so far  I am happy with the quality.  Cannot find one in Canada that works for me.  They can be made to order and the price is reasonable.  BUT beware the shipping cost to Canada ($$$ because of its weight).


----------



## MKos (10 Apr 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Weight training as in bench press, curls, etc ?  If so,  why would you wear a weight vest for that?  Also, what are you hoping to get out of wearing a weight vest?  How much weight do you want the vest to be?
> 
> 
> Anyways,  here's a link for some vests
> ...



Well the course is called that, but for the most part we do what we want (Appropriately named "FREE TIME") and for the most part, I won't be needing it for when I do resistance training, but more for when I do my cross fit, and body weight workouts along with my conditioning I do everyday.
Thanks for the links.
I don't pick the name of the course, just relaying what it is.


----------



## MKos (10 Apr 2012)

forgiven said:
			
		

> I got mine from  http://www.weightvest.com/ and so far  I am happy with the quality.  Cannot find one in Canada that works for me.  They can be made to order and the price is reasonable.  BUT beware the shipping cost to Canada ($$$ because of its weight).



Forgiven, I looked at these before which model did you get? and do you know the difference between a short narrow and the long version?


----------



## 2010newbie (11 Apr 2012)

I have a 20-lb Gold's Gym vest that sits in the bottom of my closet. I bought it brand new for $50 or so at Wal-Mart. It is pretty light, but it was a good starting point and I supplemented it with an MEC backpack filled with adjustable dumbbell weights. Have you checked Kijiji??

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-sporting-goods-exercise-exercise-equipment-Golds-Gym-20-lb-weighted-vest-W0QQAdIdZ369754890


----------



## ballz (11 Apr 2012)

I have a 40-lb TKO vest that I got from Spartan Fitness. It's awesome. You can take out individual weights and it contours to your body pretty perfectly. Been using it with my rucksack to simulate frag-vest/plates and loaded tac-vest weight.

Also, doing certain callisthenics (push ups, chin ups, burpees, planks, etc... rather safe, low-impact ones) with it on gives you huge improvements. I worked my way up to doing 3 sets of 20 push ups with it on and the gains were huge (about 30% more push ups).


----------



## The_Falcon (11 Apr 2012)

MKos said:
			
		

> Forgiven, I looked at these before which model did you get? and do you know the difference between a short narrow and the long version?



Long is 3 three rows of weight.

Incidentally I use a 71lb vest for my warm up (2km run, 3x5 push ups pull ups dips and squats).


----------



## MKos (11 Apr 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Long is 3 three rows of weight.
> 
> Incidentally I use a 71lb vest for my warm up (2km run, 3x5 push ups pull ups dips and squats).



So it doesn't actually mean like its cut longer? 

THANKS FOR THE LINKS!


----------



## The_Falcon (11 Apr 2012)

MKos said:
			
		

> So it doesn't actually mean like its cut longer?
> 
> THANKS FOR THE LINKS!



It helps if you look at pictures side by side, long vests have 3 rows of weight, short have 2 rows. http://shop.weightvest.com/shop/weight-vests


----------



## MKos (12 Apr 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> It helps if you look at pictures side by side, long vests have 3 rows of weight, short have 2 rows. http://shop.weightvest.com/shop/weight-vests



Alright I see what your saying, thanks for the clarification...now I just need to decide what weight I want.


----------



## forgiven (13 Apr 2012)

Hi MKos,

The website www.weightvest.com is quite informative, I think short/long/etc style are made for certain purpose.  If you have any questions you can call/email the company directly, they respond pretty quick.  
The shipping cost can be more expensive than the product, though.  There is a way to get cheaper shipping but more work to do.  PM me if you want more info.  

Cheers,
FRG


----------



## MKos (15 Apr 2012)

forgiven said:
			
		

> Hi MKos,
> 
> The website www.weightvest.com is quite informative, I think short/long/etc style are made for certain purpose.  If you have any questions you can call/email the company directly, they respond pretty quick.
> The shipping cost can be more expensive than the product, though.  There is a way to get cheaper shipping but more work to do.  PM me if you want more info.
> ...



 :cheers:


----------

